# My haunt is closing



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

For the past 8 years, I've been volunteering at a local campground that hosts a haunted hayride. Well this year, they couldn't afford the insurance that allows for it to happen. That leaves me with no way to quench my scare thirst.

I'm super bummed and just wanted to post here my sadness. I have a whole attic full of haunt gear that I've accumulated over the years, with no use for it. A house haunt is out to the question, as most of the treaters are young kids. Volunteering somewhere else is an option, but I want to use my own props and enjoyed the free will the hayride game me, as I could use my own theme.

Do you folks have any ideas? Perhaps there are a few haunts in the Twin Cities (MN) area looking for a keen eye? Someone.....


Anyone?


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Too bad you're not closer, I am coordinating a haunted clubhouse for the local park district in addition to my lawn and the Haunted Gym at the local school. I could use a pro haunter or two...

RandalB


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, who have you gotten insurance from in the past and how much does it cost?

The company I use for special event insurance only bills and covers our event for the 5 nights we operate in October. Our premium is $750 for those five nights. If this is an improvement, and possibly more affordable, than what you have paid in the past, let me know and I'll happily pass on my contact information.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

We are opening 15,000 sf pro haunt this year and I found the insurance to be quite reasonable...Do they do something that would warrant the cost to be high?


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

I do know the feeling i worked for 2 years running a small local haunt for my town and had to shut it down after the firemarshall got a conscience and decided we were to large to be in our space since then ive had to do the whole yard haunt route but after 4 years of that i'm shutting down to move so this will be my last season in my current local. Timing sucks and so do laws and rules when it comes to insurance and fire saftey lol. 

Ah well just means my creatures and I will have to find a whole new group of victims to scare when we unpack next year LOL....


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not sure how much the insurance is for sure. The site used to be owned and maintained by a large corporation. But now they have decided it's not within their best interest to pay for maintenance, therefore leaving the site management and board of directors to pay for everything, including new insurance, out of campground pocket. I guess the insurance for just the campgrounds was pretty hefty, and the other option (allowing events like Haunted Hayrides) was not even feasible.

I've looked on craigslist and I've emailed a few places around town here that need volunteers. I found a few, going to check them out this w/e to see if they are worth it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry for the slight astray at this point, but the following is why insurance is high, and laws and rules are necessary, and safety in our haunts not to be taken lightly for even a moment.

http://tripatlas.com/Haunted_Castle_at_Six_Flags_Great_Adventure


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can understand how covering that type of haunt would be so expensive, but this is a campground, where bonfires happen all the time and that sort. I think it was more of a customer liability issue, where it is easy to cover the patrons who camp at the facility, and not so easy to cover the guests of second-hand events like hayrides.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry to here about your Haunt.......but when a Haunt dies.........It's just like a zombie ...it's just hibernating to rise again from the dead and when it does it usaly comes back with ad vengeance. So rest for now.........You will return!
WE ALL DO!
Rottincorps


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

rottincorps said:


> Sorry to here about your Haunt.......but when a Haunt dies.........It's just like a zombie ...it's just hibernating to rise again from the dead and when it does it usaly comes back with ad vengeance. So rest for now.........You will return!
> WE ALL DO!
> Rottincorps


Crossing my fingers for that. I'm hoping that along with other cutbacks, and slight increases in camping fee's, we'll someday be able to afford the insurance. Hopefully this economy picks itself up a little more.

For this reason I haven't tossed any of my equipment, nor have I sold any of my props. Someday I will be scaring the kidlets. Hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I found a place to volunteer, and they are more than happy to have a new Pro haunter. I think I'll fit right in, check out the video


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Seems like a great haunt! I LOVE the idea of saying "uncle"..very professional! Good luck..bring brownies!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That place looks AWESOME! Congrats on finding somewhere to put your skills to use!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

haunted1, I hope you can travel. My Haunt is looking for 6 - 7 Scharacters to fill out Haunted Hacienda Haunt for 2010.
You are most welcome at mine.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The Star Trib had awesome reviews of Haunted Basement last year, but I never found the time to check it out myself. Congrats on finding a place to volunteer at. I do plan to visit there this year, so I'm now looking forward to having you as one of the people who will be scaring the crap out of me


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

fick209 said:


> The Star Trib had awesome reviews of Haunted Basement last year, but I never found the time to check it out myself. Congrats on finding a place to volunteer at. I do plan to visit there this year, so I'm now looking forward to having you as one of the people who will be scaring the crap out of me


I will be working Saturday and Sunday nights through Halloween, with a few weekdays in the mix. Let me know when you will be attending. It's been a blast!! Got my first uncle Sunday night  It's a blast!!

Almost makes me glad my haunt closed, as this is 10x better :devil:


----------

